# Low uterus and cervix?



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

I was told that I probably had endometriosis before I had my first child. I had extreme pain a few times and heavy periods. So we got pg because I was worried about the effects of endo on my system. Then I got pg again 14 mos later. I only had a few cycles in between, they were normal with almost no pain.

But now, my cervix is super duper low in my vagina and I think my uterus is too (well, not low in my vagina, but you know what i mean) I have had extremely painful ovulation but not terrible periods. I have a family history of hysterectemies (sp?) due to a low riding uterus. My aunt's uterus was truly falling out. I know I am not that far yet, but what can I do to help this? Should I go get checked out by my midwife? I am really starting to get nervous again about the endo and how painful it can be. I cannot use hormonal birth control at all.

Thanks for your help,
Louise


----------

